# Any one feel they have just too many items?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is posted more from embarrassment than the need to show off. I am downsizing and therefore going into storage areas I usually avoid. The result has been cups and jugs and the like moved on. I threw 4 sets of scales away yesterday and 3 timers that all worked not with new batteries. That still leaves me 3 timers and 3 sets of scales! I still have too many cups though might be able to use them in the new kitchen. I also have 4 Torr tampers and about 6 quality milk jugs.....different types of aluminium rings and coffee captchas.....

Your turn to embarass yourself please!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> This is posted more from embarrassment than the need to show off. I am downsizing and therefore going into storage areas I usually avoid. The result has been cups and jugs and the like moved on. I threw 4 sets of scales away yesterday and 3 timers that all worked not with new batteries. That still leaves me 3 timers and 3 sets of scales! I still have too many cups though might be able to use them in the new kitchen. I also have 4 Torr tampers and about 6 quality milk jugs.....different types of aluminium rings and coffee captchas.....
> 
> Your turn to embarass yourself please!


Any of those aluminium rings fit a 58mm basket? 

I have somehow managed to accumulate 3 pressurised baskets (1 single, 2 doubles) that I'm never gonna use.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Any of those aluminium rings fit a 58mm basket?
> 
> I have somehow managed to accumulate 3 pressurised baskets (1 single, 2 doubles) that I'm never gonna use.


Yep, it was an early @Norvin contraption. I use it every shot at the moment as am still stirring the grinds. I reckon in a few more kilos I will not need to though. I do not mind moving the coffee captcha device on as as pretty as it is, I do not need it


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

My compulsions are in the opposite direction - I have what we on the musician forums call G.A.S. or Gear Acquisition Syndrome


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I have the same, but not as much! I tend to buy baskets, tampers, levelling tools, to later find out I don't actually need most of them.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Cups and mugs, over the years i have accumulated no less than 60, granted some of them came with crockery sets and see very little use.

Picked up some odd ones over the years such as this Islamabad Traffic Police mug


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am Mildred, and I am a cup-a-holic


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

No (see below







)

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Even still using an ex Dfk41 6 cup SS moka pot









John


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think it is good to have a clear out once in a while, but not too often!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm just emptying my drawers at the moment!

One bag for the charity shop full already


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

We moved house last summer... And are rapidly filling this new one up...


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I'm just emptying my drawers at the moment!
> 
> One bag for the charity shop full already


Too much information!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I think it is good to have a clear out once in a while, but not too often!


Three big bags full of clothes to go plus a fab pair of jeans and hoody to wear that I'd totally forgotten about!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not really with coffee gear and in the house we are pretty good as we don't have any attic space. We have one room that is used to store Mrs WDs craft stuff/business stuff/general rammel. This gets rationalised at least every quarter and things we don't use sent to the charity shop.

Outside is a different matter. Two double garages - one has never had a car in and the other squeezes a car in between the essential equipment (read mainly boys toys). Then theres the back of the outbuilding (aka the inner sanctum) which is full of paints, paint brushes, china tea sets (a room on its own), dog equipment, beer brewing gear, plant pots, reels of cable - twin & earth, alarm cable, coax etc.

We did try to be organised. Shelving which is now full of china which has now encroached onto the floor. Once the china is sold I will reorganise my stuff.

We would need a big sort out before we considered moving


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Having cleared three houses now (parents) has made us really aware of keeping stuff. Over the last couple of years we've been getting rid of all manner of stuff (bikes this spring) either charity shops, free on the village FB Page or eBay. I love the feeling of being uncluttered and only keep something (that is neither use nor ornament) for sentimental value if it is very special.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

I think I can hear the guinea pigs muttering.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Banjoman said:


> I think I can hear the guinea pigs muttering.


They had plans for those bikes!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeahhhhh so in my house at the moment I have a: Bunn batch brewer, 14 different milk jugs, 2 vacpac gadgets, 3 refractometers, about a million different coffees, twenty or so assorted baskets and tamps, a Mythos, a Robur, a couple different PF handles, bythewayidonthaveanespressomachine, seven scales, eight different packs of filter papers, Christ the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh I have the vacpot to a Marco shuttle too. I DONT HAVE A MARCO MACHINE


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh and a few too many thermo devices. (7)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Scotford said:


> Yeahhhhh so in my house at the moment I have a: Bunn batch brewer, 14 different milk jugs, 2 vacpac gadgets, 3 refractometers, about a million different coffees, twenty or so assorted baskets and tamps, a Mythos, a Robur, a couple different PF handles, bythewayidonthaveanespressomachine, seven scales, eight different packs of filter papers, Christ the list goes on and on and on.


I can't help thinking there's something missing from that lot.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Yeahhhhh so in my house at the moment I have a: Bunn batch brewer, 14 different milk jugs, 2 vacpac gadgets, 3 refractometers, about a million different coffees, twenty or so assorted baskets and tamps, a Mythos, a Robur, a couple different PF handles, bythewayidonthaveanespressomachine, seven scales, eight different packs of filter papers, Christ the list goes on and on and on.


Maybe you should buy an espresso machine?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> I can't help thinking there's something missing from that lot.....


Oh okay, a Mahl Tanzania, a Baratza encore, a Wilfa, a couple of Rhino handgrinders and a stack of MBK things.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Maybe you shout buy an espresso machine?


Oh I have a Linea Classic in my shed too!!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

OH I also have an entire RO system and an entire BWT XXL filter cartridge system.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scotford said:


> Oh I have a Linea Classic in my shed too!!!


I thought you lived in that there London? I didn't realise there was space for sheds down there ? Or if you did have space for a shed it was to be described as a "bijou garden office with charming original features"


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

My woman must be very lucky...

I only have what I need


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> OH I also have an entire RO system and an entire BWT XXL filter cartridge system.


At least you have an excuse....you work in the coffee industry.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> At least you have an excuse....you work in the coffee industry.


Honestly, I HATE having this shite. But I love the produce. Negligible gains on life.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Missy said:


> I thought you lived in that there London? I didn't realise there was space for sheds down there ? Or if you did have space for a shed it was to be described as a "bijou garden office with charming original features"


You wanna see my dining room...


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I'm just emptying my drawers at the moment!
> 
> One bag for the charity shop full already


@mildred

Do any of those drawers include any of your grinders, specifically the HG-1?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Planter said:


> @mildred
> 
> Do any of those drawers include any of your grinders, specifically the HG-1?


Oh if only you'd said earlier . . .


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Oh if only you'd said earlier . . .


I'm always that little too late......

Ill just wait for one of the Kafateks then, and im not even picky on which one. Thats how un-selfish I am


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Planter said:


> Ill just wait for one of the Kafateks then, and im not even picky on which one...


good grief how many does she have??


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Greydad said:


> good grief how many does she have??


You know the concept N+1? In Mildred's cases it's Nsquared


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

I guess you can never have too many grinders


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Greydad said:


> good grief how many does she have??


Some people are just SO greedy









(Or are they grinder-hoarders!)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Some people are just SO greedy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering some beans work better with flats & others with conicals then 2 is the minimum really. I'm assuming the HG1 is incase of a power cut?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Considering some beans work better with flats & others with conicals then 2 is the minimum really. I'm assuming the HG1 is incase of a power cut?


And then there's the Hobart . . .


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Would these come under roasters or just collectable-- maybe ...










Jon.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Some people are just SO greedy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My name is John and I'm a grinder hoarder...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

johnealey said:


> My name is John and I'm a grinder hoarder...


Was that your introduction to the GHA*?

*Grinder Hoarders Anonymous


----------

